# Das sind die 10 beliebtesten Actionstars!



## Mandalorianer (26 Sep. 2010)

*Die Sportlernahrungs-Marke myprotein.com hat 2.000 sportbegeisterte Briten zur Abstimmung gebeten. Gewählt wurden die zehn beliebtesten Actionstars.*​

Die Sportlernahrungs-Marke myprotein.com hat 2.000 sportbegeisterte Briten zur Abstimmung gebeten. Gewählt wurden die zehn beliebtesten Actionstars.

Auf Platz eins hat es Action-Urgestein Sylvester Stallone (64) geschafft. Er ist damit der unangefochtene King of Action. Der „Rambo“-Darsteller erhielt 31 Prozent der Stimmen, gefolgt von Ex-Bodybuilder Arnold Schwarzenegger (63) mit 24 Prozent Stimmanteil. Als Dritter schaffte es „Stirb Langsam“-Star Bruce Willis (55) mit immerhin 15 Prozent auf das Siegertreppchen.

In der gesamten Top10 befindet sich nur ein einziger weiblicher Star - und das ist keine Geringere als „Lara Croft“-Darstellerin Angelina Jolie (35). Zwei Prozent der Befragten wählten die Grabjägerin unter die besten Actionhelden aller Zeiten.

Hier habt ihr die gesamte Top10 des Testosteron geladenen Rankings noch einmal im Überblick:


1. Sylvester Stallone
2. Arnold Schwarzenegger
3. Bruce Willis
4. Bruce Lee
5. Jean Claude Van Damme
6. Steven Seagal
*7. Angelina Jolie*
8. Chuck Norris
9. Will Smith
10.Jason Statham 

*Naja es war einmal vor langer langer Zeit 
Chuck Norris ist unsterblich happy010happy010

Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Emilysmummie (26 Sep. 2010)

*also ich hätte den Bruce Willis EINDEUTIG an erste Stelle gesetzt  *


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2010)

In der Liste ist mir eindeutig zuviel Anabolika


----------



## Muli (29 Sep. 2010)

Jean Claude van Damme trotz B-Movies in den letzten 10 Jahren auf Platz 5 ... Respekt!
Da fehlt nur noch Dolph Lundgren 

Wobei ich Jason Statham weiter oben angesiedelt hätte!

Und Angelina Jolie .... hmmmm ... Wanted, Mr. & Mrs. Smith und Salt, vielleicht noch Tombraider ... aber soviel Action bringt sie nicht ...
Da hätte eher Nicolas Cage mit Face Off, Con Air und The Rock einen Platz verdient :thumbup:

Und Chuck Norris ist nicht Platz 8 auf dieser Liste - Chuck Norris ist die Liste!!!


----------



## armin (30 Sep. 2010)

passt ganz gut :thx:


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Okt. 2010)

was die alle mit diesem Modepüppchen Jolie haben...aufgespritzte Lippen und Schminke bis zum Abwinken...die Frau ist so ziemlich die überbewertetste Schauspielerin und Frau überhaupt


----------

